# Average Yield On 1 LB of Various Pins



## austexdude (Nov 3, 2008)

OK...I know there are a lot of variables but I am looking for a scale here...

Low end thin plated 1 LB pins yield =?
High end heavy plated 1 LB pins yield =?

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2008)

I think its 1-3 grams fer pound of gold plated scrap depending on grade, 
But then again im semi-noob also.


----------

